# $46000



## manymancruz (Sep 13, 2016)

I made $36k from my other job and $10,000 doing uber. Making it a total of 46k. My tax lady said I owe the govt $3000 in return. What can I do to pay less guys


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

manymancruz said:


> I made $36k from my other job and $10,000 doing uber. Making it a total of 46k. My tax lady said I owe the govt $3000 in return. What can I do to pay less guys


Is the $10k matching your bank deposits? Did your tax lady deduct Uber's commission and SRF? Did you keep a mileage log, including dead miles?
Seems like most people are able to get their profits down to avoid much in the way of taxes. If you actually netted $10k, after all expenses, just your FICA (self employment taxes) are going to run over $1500.
Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


----------



## Starbug (Dec 2, 2016)

Working as a contractor, you are paying the heaviest taxes there. It's part of the calculation of being self employed that so many people forget about until tax time rolls around. Whatever you make with Uber, set aside whatever percentage (depending on your state, etc, you can Google it) that they will take so you aren't surprised this time next year. Sorry to hear that and hope it works out ok.


----------



## manymancruz (Sep 13, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Is the $10k matching your bank deposits? Did your tax lady deduct Uber's commission and SRF? Did you keep a mileage log, including dead miles?
> Seems like most people are able to get their profits down to avoid much in the way of taxes. If you actually netted $10k, after all expenses, just your FICA (self employment taxes) are going to run over $1500.
> Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


I have a separate account that I opened just for uber. Pls can you elaborate on what's SRF and UBER COMMISSION? I used a 3rd party app to track my mileage. I also tracked my gas charges with the bank account that's linked to uber.
I'm hoping to find another tax person on Monday. But in the mean time I need ideas and clarification on what to tell the tax person I consult


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

If you made 10k ubering and tracked your miles you should have around 13k on-trip miles at$.75 a mile. Thats 4k taxable income from uber. Even at 25% thats about $1000 in taxes. Most have double that with on app (deadmiles) making you show a loss from ubering. 

If you owe $3000, thats thanks to your $36k in income and nothing from Uber can really help that without going back and putting more deadmiles on. Or in fact uber may have reduced your taxes due on the 36k slightly. 

Shouldnt you Have been paying taxes in every paycheck with your 36k? If so you should have a refund from that which would offset the taxes due on your ubering.

Is your 36k also 1099 or w2?

Has your tax person never done taxes for other uber drivers before? Maybe find one that has...


----------



## manymancruz (Sep 13, 2016)

On the 36k she said I only owe back $72. She claimed to have done another uber driver taxes before. But I don't think she knows what she is doing so I'll find another tax person by Monday. Thanks for the input


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

How many on trip and dead miles do you have?


----------



## Ocj (Oct 28, 2015)

Looks to me like you put too many dependents on your regular job and didn't pay enough federal. Also you can deduct phone, insurance and car payments. Car repairs and maintenance.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ocj said:


> Looks to me like you put too many dependents on your regular job and didn't pay enough federal. Also you can deduct phone, insurance and car payments. Car repairs and maintenance.


Only a portion of your phone and insurance unless you are 100% full time and only use those items for Uber.

Repair and maintenance is covered by your mileage.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

10k is a pretty high amount of net income to have earned and have to pay taxes on especially as a part time gig in Detroit where the rate is 70 cents and was 30 cents for a while.

It doesn't seem as if your tax preparer is really up-to-speed or that informed, just on the surface.

Did you get a lot of bonuses for recruiting new drivers? Maybe then, if you brought a dozen of more new guys into Uber, but otherwise, probably not.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Ocj said:


> Looks to me like you put too many dependents on your regular job and didn't pay enough federal. Also you can deduct phone, insurance and car payments. Car repairs and maintenance.


No deduction for car payments. Business use percentage of car loan may be deductible.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

manymancruz said:


> I made $36k from my other job and $10,000 doing uber. Making it a total of 46k. My tax lady said I owe the govt $3000 in return. What can I do to pay less guys


Quit work, get food stamps, get Welfare, get gov't assisted housing and utilities, get gov't healthcare and have 8 more children. JK
Seriously, I don't know your lifestyle but for household incomes of less than $80k home ownership is one of the best tax deductions.


----------

